

Robot as good as real dog at easing lonely hours - edw519
http://www.news.com/Robot-as-good-as-real-dog-at-easing-lonely-hours/2100-1041_3-6232297.html?tag=ne.fd.mnbc

======
hwork
After spending many long nights in a lab with aibos, I for one can stipulate.

